
How Goodyear Hid Evidence of 'Worst Tire in History' Linked to at Least 9 Deaths - bjflanne
https://jalopnik.com/how-goodyear-hid-evidence-of-the-worst-tire-made-in-his-1822200424
======
masonic
This being the 'Worst Tire in History' will come as big news to the Firestone
500 (7+ million recalled). Yay, hyperbole.

